# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si mund te gatuaj nje Byrek

## SKENDER_BEU

*Si mund te gatuaj nje BYREK?*

----------


## Izadora

Gjithe filozofia e byrekut qendron tek peta, kush di me be peta , harxhin e ben si te dush  :buzeqeshje: 

Une i blej te gatcme  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Gjithe filozofia e byrekut qendron tek peta, kush di me be peta , harxhin e ben si te dush 
> 
> Une i blej te gatcme


Gjithe kjo goc ktu e mi blen petet e byrekut te gatshme??? Turp  :perqeshje: 
Imagjono, edhe une djal, edhe di me bo pet byreku  :ngerdheshje: 
Pervec peteve, gje qe ka harruar ta permendi Izadora, eshte edhe me cfare ta besh, psh: me gjize, me spinaq, me mish, me cfare te te doje e bardha zemer.

Receta qe ta shkruash del goxha e gjate, qe nga berja e brumit, e deri nga nxjerrja nga furra.

----------


## Izadora

Mau_kiko  ti bo petat ene une harxhin :-D

Byrek me spinaq :

1 kg Spinaq i fresket.
Lahet prite
Gjysem pako diath.
Nje dore oriz.
Krip, Nenexhik.
Vaje ulliri 

I perzien sebashku. Shtro peta dhe hull harxhin .
Disa e pelqejne me pak peta byrekun, disa me shume peta.


Ps. Te bofte mire  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Mau_kiko  ti bo petat ene une harxhin :-D
> 
> Byrek me spinaq :
> 
> 1 kg Spinaq i fresket.
> Lahet prite
> Gjysem pako diath.
> Nje dore oriz.
> Krip, Nenexhik.
> ...


Me kaq sa ke shkrujt, e ke ndrit fare.  :perqeshje: 
Nje person qe sdi, me kaq sa i ke thone ti, ben nje byrek per te lepi gishtat  :ngerdheshje: 

- 1 KG SPINAQ

Lahet dhe pritet me kujdes, mundesiht te lahen te gjitha fletet nje nga nje( se pastaj e hane me dhe byrekun). T'u pritet rrenja se nuk eshte shume e keshullueshme 

Me pas, e pren ne copa copa ( me nje fjale e kupton edhe vete, se spinaqi spritet me copa)

-  1 tufe moraj (ose ndryshe kopër)(nese je ne shqiperi, te gjithe e kuptojne se per cfare e ke llafin)

e shplan me kujdes me uje te bollshem dhe e grin ne copa siper spinaqit.

-  cerek (ose nese ke mundesi edhe gjys) kile djath.
Kete e bluan ne copa copa dhe e ruan ne nje ene.

(Oriz????? vallaj, asnjehere se kam bere me oriz)

Tani:

Merr dhe perzien bashke spinaqin, morajin, kripen, dhe vaj ulliri (jo shume vaj) kesaj perzierje i shtohet edhe gjysem grushti me miell ( une me grushta e kam masen )

keshtu u pergatit esenca per byrek


Do ishte e kote te shkruaja per pete, pasi mund ta kuptosh se si behet brumi, por duhet te shohesh te pakten njehere se si hapen petet, dhe po nuk e pe, nuk e meson dot, sikur 2 faqe te mbushja plote une.
Dhe petet hapen me tërhollës, dhe jo me petanik.

ps: se per pak harrova, djathi ruhet per hapjen e peteve, kur hapen petet ( une zakonisht i bej me 7 pete) mbas petes se 5 hidhet pak djath rreth e rrotull, hidhet perzierja e spinaqit, pastaj djathin e mbetur siper spinaqit. Me pas i mbulon me 2 petet e mbetura.

KUJDES: 
Ne tepsi hidhet me pare vaj luledielli, perhapet neper tepsi ( se perndryshe byreku ngec). Me pas, hidh nje pete, sperkate (SPERKATE) me vaj, hidh nje pte e sperkate me vaj. Mbas cdo pete, duhet sperkatur patjeter me vaj. 
Me pas, nese byreku eshte pjekur nga lart, dhe nuk eshte pjekur 100% nga poshte, kthehet mbrapsht, dhe piqet tamam si duhet edhe pjesa e poshtme. (edhe kjo duhet pare patjeter qe te behet)

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Mau_kiko  ti bo petat ene une harxhin :-D
> 
> Byrek me spinaq :
> 
> 1 kg Spinaq i fresket.
> Lahet prite
> Gjysem pako diath.
> Nje dore oriz.
> Krip, Nenexhik.
> ...


Shume flm ,por une nuk di ti holloj keto petat

----------


## majla

Une per shpejt bej byrekun me veze e me qumesht.
Tani  harxha varet se sa persona do hane... Ta zeme per nje tepsi normale hedhim ne nje ene te thelle nje liter qumesht dhe 3 -4 kokrra veze, po deshe i hedhe dhe me teper. I perzjejme mire dhe brenda hedhim pak vaj.
Pastaj kur te kesh bere petat (qe ti nuk di t'i besh) hidhe mbi peta. Siper hidhi ca copa djathi ose nqse ke gjize e perzjen qe ne fillim me qumeshtin e vezen.Po nuk hodhe as njeren as tjetren hidhi kripe se te del bajat fare.
Kur ta mbulosh byrekun me peten e fundit hidhi siper pak gjalp.
Une per shpejt e bej me peta turke por byreku me i mire del me peta te pjekura.
Ky byrek del mire kur ne mes ve 2-3 peta te pjekura.

----------


## Marya

mau kiko
ti qofsh qe ke shkruajtur me aq shume detaje :buzeqeshje: 
 mungonte vetem ti gjuaje me pec gishtave nqs e griste peten, keshtu ma bente mamaja :buzeqeshje:

----------


## erla07

> Shume flm ,por une nuk di ti holloj keto petat


Nuk e dije ti qe byreku behej me pete????? :Lulja3: 

Ka te gatshme ,mos u lodh ti hapesh vete.

----------


## muskulozi

Po nuk dite te besh peta nuk behet bureku.Kam nje video ne youtube duke bere burek vet une

----------


## lisa12

[QUOTE=Mau_kiko;2546239]Me kaq sa ke shkrujt, e ke ndrit fare.  :perqeshje: 
Nje person qe sdi, me kaq sa i ke thone ti, ben nje byrek per te lepi gishtat  :ngerdheshje: 

- 1 KG SPINAQ

Lahet dhe pritet me kujdes, mundesiht te lahen te gjitha fletet nje nga nje( se pastaj e hane me dhe byrekun). T'u pritet rrenja se nuk eshte shume e keshullueshme 

Me pas, e pren ne copa copa ( me nje fjale e kupton edhe vete, se spinaqi spritet me copa)

-  1 tufe moraj (ose ndryshe kopër)(nese je ne shqiperi, te gjithe e kuptojne se per cfare e ke llafin)

e shplan me kujdes me uje te bollshem dhe e grin ne copa siper spinaqit.

-  cerek (ose nese ke mundesi edhe gjys) kile djath.
Kete e bluan ne copa copa dhe e ruan ne nje ene.

(Oriz????? vallaj, asnjehere se kam bere me oriz)

Tani:

Merr dhe perzien bashke spinaqin, morajin, kripen, dhe vaj ulliri (jo shume vaj) kesaj perzierje i shtohet edhe gjysem grushti me miell ( une me grushta e kam masen )

keshtu u pergatit esenca per byrek


Do ishte e kote te shkruaja per pete, pasi mund ta kuptosh se si behet brumi, por duhet te shohesh te pakten njehere se si hapen petet, dhe po nuk e pe, nuk e meson dot, sikur 2 faqe te mbushja plote une.
Dhe petet hapen me tërhollës, dhe jo me petanik.

ps: se per pak harrova, djathi ruhet per hapjen e peteve, kur hapen petet ( une zakonisht i bej me 7 pete) mbas petes se 5 hidhet pak djath rreth e rrotull, hidhet perzierja e spinaqit, pastaj djathin e mbetur siper spinaqit. Me pas i mbulon me 2 petet e mbetura.

KUJDES: 
Ne tepsi hidhet me pare vaj luledielli, perhapet neper tepsi ( se perndryshe byreku ngec). Me pas, hidh nje pete, sperkate (SPERKATE) me vaj, hidh nje pte e sperkate me vaj. Mbas cdo pete, duhet sperkatur patjeter me vaj. 
Me pas, nese byreku eshte pjekur nga lart, dhe nuk eshte pjekur 100% nga poshte, kthehet mbrapsht, dhe piqet tamam si duhet edhe pjesa e poshtme. (edhe kjo duhet pare patjeter qe te behet)[/QUOTE

Qyqa mo mau-kiko sa gjate e ke cuar, spinoqin te lare te gatshem hudhi djath dhe nja 3 kokrra veze, icik kryp dhe majdanoz perziji te gjithe bashke, peta te bleme,hudhi vaj dhe fute ne furre  te piqet,ja u bo, cte hashe pastaj ammmm  une e griva gjysmen e tepsise

----------


## Linda5

> Mau_kiko  ti bo petat ene une harxhin 
> 
> Byrek me spinaq :
> 
> 1 kg Spinaq i fresket.
> Lahet prite
> Gjysem pako diath.
> Nje dore oriz.
> Krip, Nenexhik.
> ...



*
Po vezet ku i le ti shoqe ,apo i kompesove me orizin 

Ktu bohet llafi per byrek me spinaq(kur e han te kenaq ) dhe jo per burani*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## busavata

.................

----------


## DjJ

Hej nje pyetje. Si mund te pergatis brume sfoliat? 
Faleminderit.

----------


## Anarchist

> *Si mund te gatuaj nje BYREK?*


Po si mer SKENDERBE edhe ti doke byrek tbojsh :P :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> *
> Po vezet ku i le ti shoqe ,apo i kompesove me orizin :-D
> 
> Ktu bohet llafi per byrek me spinaq(kur e han te kenaq ) dhe jo per burani* :-D


Po kam ven djathin ne vend te vezeve  :ngerdheshje: 
Orizi icik me i hudh ,se del buke me pilaf .

Kam alergji nga vezet  :ngerdheshje: 


Ps. Nuk shquhem ne gatim, por byrek me spinoq, keshtu e bej lol.

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

> Po si mer SKENDERBE edhe ti doke byrek tbojsh :P


Jo ta bej ,por ta gatuaj

----------


## Anarchist

> Jo ta bej ,por ta gatuaj


Po mir de e njejta  :Lulja3: 

ne fakt sesht e njejta po kshu perdoret ktu ku jetoj un  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

[QUOTE=lisa12;2555043]


> Me kaq sa ke shkrujt, e ke ndrit fare. 
> Nje person qe sdi, me kaq sa i ke thone ti, ben nje byrek per te lepi gishtat 
> 
> - 1 KG SPINAQ
> 
> Lahet dhe pritet me kujdes, mundesiht te lahen te gjitha fletet nje nga nje( se pastaj e hane me dhe byrekun). T'u pritet rrenja se nuk eshte shume e keshullueshme 
> 
> Me pas, e pren ne copa copa ( me nje fjale e kupton edhe vete, se spinaqi spritet me copa)
> 
> ...


Will you marry me ?  :syte zemra:

----------


## SKENDER_BEU

[QUOTE=PINK;2557204]


> Will you marry me ?


i with marry you just for byrek

----------

